# Kastking Sharky III



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

New with box size 3000. $40 and will meet within reason of Marion






























Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Bump.......


----------

